# googlesoftwareupdateagent



## uflo (Feb 9, 2011)

hi everyone,

i got my first case of what seems like spyware on my computer via google

so i have tried to remove all the google files, folders, logs, etc in order that this doesnt happen anymore.  basically my firewall, lil snitch, was showing two messages about ksurl, followed by one for the google software agent update.  after removing all google software, files, etc from my computer i am still getting a message from my firewall about the googlesoftwareupdatemanager. 

so it isnt as bad as it was..... and not as often.  but i feel violated and this is terrible etiquette on google's behalf.  i havent had an issue like this since i tried to remove stuff from a porn surfing IE 6 windows machine.  i am a bit disillusioned that this is all related to Google.  

so i checked the info from the firewall which i have attached a screen shot of.

i also noticed there is something related to ( which I dont want on my machine )

"Google PriviledgedHelperTools Itunes"

this is at the point where i am at the terminal.... and i am wondering how to reply to this...  and is ok to delete this?   i hope once i get rid of this the GSUA will be dead...

Fonts Disabled		Preferences		WebServer
Frameworks		Printers		Widgets
Google			PrivilegedHelperTools	iTunes
em114-48-87-148:Library jg$ rmdir Google
rmdir: Google: Directory not empty
em114-48-87-148:Library jg$ rmdir Google -r
rmdir: Google: Directory not empty
rmdir: -r: No such file or directory
em114-48-87-148:Library jg$ rm -r Google
rm: Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/GoogleSoftwareUpdate.bundle/Contents/Frameworks/KeystoneCommon.framework/KeystoneCommon: Permission denied
rm: Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/GoogleSoftwareUpdate.bundle/Contents/Frameworks/KeystoneCommon.framework/Resources: Permission denied
override rwxr-xr-x  root/admin for Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/GoogleSoftwareUpdate.bundle/Contents/Frameworks/KeystoneCommon.framework/Versions/A/KeystoneCommon? 
override rw-r--r--  root/admin for Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/GoogleSoftwareUpdate.bundle/Contents/Frameworks/KeystoneCommon.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Info.plist? y
rm: Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/GoogleSoftwareUpdate.bundle/Contents/Frameworks/KeystoneCommon.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Info.plist: Permission denied
override rwxr-xr-x  root/admin for Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/GoogleSoftwareUpdate.bundle/Contents/Frameworks/KeystoneCommon.framework/Versions/A/Resources? ^C
em114-48-87-148:Library jg$ 
em114-48-87-148:Library jg$ rm -r //Library/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/GoogleSoftwareUpdate.bundle/Contents/Resources/GoogleSoftwareUpdateAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/GoogleSoftwareUpdateAgent
override rwxr-xr-x  root/admin for //Library/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/GoogleSoftwareUpdate.bundle/Contents/Resources/GoogleSoftwareUpdateAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/GoogleSoftwareUpdateAgent?


----------



## uflo (Feb 9, 2011)

i assume i need to change the permissions on this to delete it...  

drwxr-xr-x@   3   102 Dec 11  2009 Google


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 9, 2011)

...or simply prefix the terminal 'rm' command with 'sudo'.

Or, here's an easier way:

http://raamdev.com/howto-remove-google-software-update-on-mac-os-x

Google includes the ability to uninstall the UpdateAgent by typing the terminal command referenced in that article.


----------



## uflo (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks....  

this is what i did last...  still waiting to see if my firewall picks up anything


Last login: Thu Feb 10 09:56:53 on ttys000
em114-48-87-148:~ jg$  sudo rm -fr Google
Password:


well anyways all this has made me more interested in learning unix commands


----------

